# Summer socials



## kapa18 (Jun 1, 2009)

Αγαπητοί όλοι,

Πριν αναχωρήσετε για να ψηφίσετε ρίπτοντας βότσαλα σε κουβαδάκια αντί για ψήφους, κάντε μια στάση την Παρασκευή 5/6, κατά τις 10.30, στην ταράτσα του BIOS για να πάρουμε ένα απεριτίφ συζητώντας θέματα που καίνε, όπως: πού θα πάμε διακοπές, αν θα βγει καμιά ταινία που να μη φωνάζει "φόλα" αυτό το καλοκαίρι και πού "παίζει" καλό φαλάφελ (δική μου απορία αυτή, γνωστή λαίμαργη).
Δεν έχουμε κλείσει τραπέζι (δεν έχει τραπέζια), ούτε καρέκλες (ούτε από δαύτες έχει) και θα μας εντοπίσετε αναζητώντας σαν άστρο λαμπρό της Βηθλεέμ το μουστάκι του Nickel (μην αλλάξεις αβατάρα πριν την Παρασκευή, να το αποστηθίσουν).
Όσοι σκέφτεστε να εμφανιστείτε για πρώτη φορά: τολμήστε! Δεν είναι (πολύ) οδυνηρό!

Κίσεζ

Κάπα εκ μέρους Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου


----------



## stathis (Jun 2, 2009)

Λέω να έρθω, να σας γνωρίσω επιτέλους.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 2, 2009)

stathis said:


> Λέω να έρθω, να σας γνωρίσω επιτέλους.



Να φοράς την κάσκα, όμως, για να σε αναγνωρίσουνε.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 2, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Να φοράς την κάσκα, όμως, για να σε αναγνωρίσουνε.



Εσύ που έχεις και κάσκα integrated πότε θα μας κάνεις την τιμή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2009)

Και αν δεν έχει μέρος να καθήσουν όλοι:


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 2, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Εσύ που έχεις και κάσκα integrated πότε θα μας κάνεις την τιμή;



Κανονικά εμείς θα έπρεπε να πηγαίνουμε εκεί κάτω καλοκαιριάτικα! Όχι να έρχεται ο κόμης.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2009)

Pink Panther said:


> Κανονικά εμείς θα έπρεπε να πηγαίνουμε εκεί κάτω καλοκαιριάτικα! Όχι να έρχεται ο κόμης.


Αφού έχει πολλές στροφές, είπαμε  Ένα μπανάκι, πλάκα πλάκα, δε θα ήταν κι άσχημο, μέρες που είναι, πάντως...


----------



## crystal (Jun 2, 2009)

Κρίμας. Εγκαταλείπω αύριο την Αθήνα για μια αναζωογονητική βδομαδούλα στα Βόρεια (και καιρού επιτρέποντος, την Παρασκευή θα είμαι εδώ). Καλά να περάσετε!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 2, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Εσύ που έχεις και κάσκα integrated πότε θα μας κάνεις την τιμή;



Χρατς, χρατς, χρατς! Πάει και η κάσκα, και η μάσκα!


----------



## La usurpadora (Jun 2, 2009)

Λέω να έρθω και εγώ, πάντα ήθελα να γνωρίσω αστροναύτη.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2009)

Κοσμανάφτη Κοσμοναύτη.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2009)

Λέω να έλθω κι εγώ, με τον αστλοναύτη έχουμε και μια εκλεμότητα από πλοηγούμενο νήμα


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 2, 2009)

Τστστσ...σιγά, μία-μία, που είδατε ένστολο και πλακώσατε όλες μαζί!


----------



## curry (Jun 4, 2009)

Ωραία, εγώ και το μαύρισμά μου (ζήλια-ψώρα) θα είμαστε εκεί!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2009)

κρίμα που δεν θα μπορέσω να σας γνωρίσω αυτή τη φορά :)


----------



## stathis (Jun 4, 2009)

Η συμμετοχή των λιγότερο ή περισσότερο νέων μελών ξεπέρασε κάθε προσδοκία, για άλλη μια φορά. 
(Έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να νοσταλγώ παλιές καλές εποχές...)


----------



## tuna (Jun 5, 2009)

stathis said:


> Η συμμετοχή των λιγότερο ή περισσότερο νέων μελών ξεπέρασε κάθε προσδοκία, για άλλη μια φορά.



Παρόλο που ένας ... τόννος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη, θα προσπαθήσω να κολυμπήσω εγώ μέχρι εκεί.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 5, 2009)

Μπράβο γενναία tuna! Άλλος κανείς για το Γύρο του Θανάτου;;; :-D


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2009)

Μην ανησυχείτε, το μαστίγιο το έχει για να κάνει τη σκληρή εδώ, στην πραγματικότητα είναι τρυφερή όσο η καρδιά ενός μαρουλιού


----------



## stathis (Jun 5, 2009)

tuna said:


> Παρόλο που ένας ... τόννος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη, θα προσπαθήσω να κολυμπήσω εγώ μέχρι εκεί.


Για να μιμηθώ τη διατύπωση της usurpadora, πάντα ήθελα να γνωρίσω τόν(ν)ο του γλυκού νερού.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2009)

Τελικά τι έγινε (μάλλον το ξενυχτήσατε, αν κρίνω απ' την απουσία σας μέχρι ακόμη κι αυτή την ώρα );

Καμιά φωτό θ' αναρτήσετε και για εμάς τους δύστυχους που δεν μπορέσαμε να 'ρθουμε, τουλάχιστο να σας δούμε να σας χαρούμε; :)


----------



## stathis (Jun 6, 2009)

Μη φας, έχουμε γλάρο.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 6, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω τι ώρα έφυγαν οι υπόλοιποι αλλά κάποιοι από εμάς κατά τις 1.15 τους αφήσαμε να χτυπιούνται σε ξέρφρενους ρυθμούς () στην ταράτσα του BIOS. Δυστυχώς, όμως δεν έχουμε φωτογραφικό υλικό! Αν δεν φροντίσει η Αλεξ γι'αυτό, οι υπόλοιποι δεν ασχολούμαστε! Αυτά έχω να αναφέρω μέχρι και τις 1.15. Για τα υπόλοιπα θα πρέπει να ενημερωθείτε από τους αλλού!


----------

